# Scott warranty work



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

HDP said:


> I have a buddy with a year old 10 wt Scott Sector. He has used the rod a couple times and the top section seats well but always seems to slip off. We have tried various tricks to getting it to stick but no success. He needs a new tip and was told by Scott it would be a 3 month turn around time and he would be charged for the ”repair”. Seeing as how it is basically a new rod, and tarpon season is just starting, he was not happy. Seems like pretty weak support from Scott for a new top of the line fly rod.
> 
> I am relatively new to fly fishing but was wondering if this standard for warranty work now days? I chopped the tip off a NRX in a screen door a couple years ago and was back in business in 2 weeks for a modest price.
> 
> ...


Funny enough, I just sent in a rod as well and was amazed how bad the return time is. BUT, found out today Scott said my rod tube showed up empty, as if the rod was lost in transit by UPS. So fingers crossed the reimburse the $495 claim or I am shit out of luck. Maybe this is better tho and I get a new rod and not wait the 3 months. Likely going to look a different direction than Scott tho due to this. Good luck!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm starting to think they might have rushed these Sectors out the door.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I love my 8wt Meridian, but the two times I've had to send it in (once my fault, once not) I've been seriously unimpressed with their support. I'll probably go T&T or Loomis for the new 9wt I'm thinking about.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I love my 8wt Meridian, but the two times I've had to send it in (once my fault, once not) I've been seriously unimpressed with their support. I'll probably go T&T or Loomis for the new 9wt I'm thinking about.


Make sure you read T&T's new for 2021 warranty policy.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't know why companies just don't sell spare tips for what they cost plus a margin. It would direct to consumer so it would not be terribly expensive. 75% of the cost of fly rod is in the bottom two sections, tube, and sock.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Tell your friend to consult with Scott about putting a bit of rosin in the ferrule joint so he can use it for the season. Or just do it and proceed with fishing.


----------



## HDP (Jan 1, 2018)

Hank said:


> Tell your friend to consult with Scott about putting a bit of rosin in the ferrule joint so he can use it for the season. Or just do it and proceed with fishing.


They told him to use electrical tape to hold the rod together to get him through the season. He is a bit miffed and let’s just say he is glad to have other rod options. This was his first non G.Loomis, (and will probably be his last) But to be fair he hasn’t had to warranty any other rods.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

My experience a few months back was totally different. 

I broke the tip and stripping guide on my prized Scott STS 11wt a few months back and sent it back to Scott Fly Rods for repair.

I bought this rod 2nd hand and they are no longer made, so any kind of warranty wasn't expected. They do charge $50 for packaging and shipping and charge extra for rod sections and stripping guides.

I received the rod back within 30 days and imagine my surprise when I was only charged the original $50 for shipping. The rod tip and stripping guide was replaced for free.

Scott originally told me it would be $125 for thr tip and $20 for the guide. In addition, they said it was a 3 month turnaround and from the date I shipped until the rod arrived back to my house was right at 30 days. Under promise and over deliver was my experience with Scott. 

Great job Scott!!!


----------



## HDP (Jan 1, 2018)

I would be totally happy with that kind of service for a “second hand, no longer made, broken by my own negligence” rod repair. Totally different expectations for a 1000 dollar new rod defect.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't want to start about Sage CS..also take pictures of everything and make sure you have a receipt. I went round and round with AT&T after I sent their broken phone back via Their UPS label didn't get a receipt


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

My only experience with Scott CS was subpar. I bought a 2nd hand meridian, turns out they mistakenly put a reel seat collar marked “10” on an 8wt rod. I called and they said that they would fix it for $75 plus I pay shipping. I was surprised given that this was clearly a factory defect and major quality control failure, but I paid it because I didn’t want to look at the defect for as long as I own the rod. Overall I am happy with the rod, but highly disappointed in the way they handled it.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

brokeoff said:


> Make sure you read T&T's new for 2021 warranty policy.


what’s the new T&T warranty policy…?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Snookdaddy said:


> My experience a few months back was totally different.
> 
> I broke the tip and stripping guide on my prized Scott STS 11wt a few months back and sent it back to Scott Fly Rods for repair.
> 
> ...


I’ve had similar experience with Scott. Went through the local fly shop when my cork cracked on my 8wt Meridian. Sent it in and had it back within 30 days and didn’t pay a penny for it. Brand new butt section. My one and only warranty experience but was very pleased.


----------



## DireWolf53 (Mar 22, 2021)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> what’s the new T&T warranty policy…?











Thomas & Thomas Fly Rods Superior Warranty


LIFETIME WARRANTY Thomas & Thomas warrants its graphite and fiberglass fly rods and blanks against breakage due to defects in materials or workmanship for the life of the original purchaser as long as he/she retains ownership of the rod. The warranty shall be effective only for new rods...




thomasandthomas.com


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Looks like the same legalese as their standard warranty, am I missing something?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Looks like the same legalese as their standard warranty, am I missing something?


Yes. A few weeks ago when the Sextant was released I looked at the warranty info and it said it had changed starting 2021 to an appropriate fee for user error.

Looks like it’s switch back to the old language.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

My only warranty experience with any gear was when the tip pulled off my 6 (meridian) while trying to free a snagged fly. Sent the rod in with their form and got it back a couple weeks later. Charges were outlined in advance and remained true to what was written. I don't know what else to expect.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I have had 2 warranty repairs to Scott for an 8wt meridian. Both issues are slightly above the ferrule connecting the third section and in both cases the rod broke on the forward cast. The first case Scott fixed as outlined but took two months to return my rod. I thought that is a long time esp in peak fall fishing season and this in 2016 so no Covid excuses. My rod is at Scott now for the second repair. Said 2 month turnaround. They have had it for a month so maybe I will get it back sooner than promised.

In any event I do think they could do a better job on turn around time. Take care of your customer who has already purchased a $900 rod. 

Plus if you ship a rod, I’d encourage you to fully insure in case someone steals your rod. 

I treated myself to a 10 wt sector in dec on 2019 and an employee at usps treated themselves to a free fly rod. Retailer replaced with no issue but just reinforces to insure your rod when mailing


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

This thread about sending rods in for warranty work tells the buyer something. Similar experiences.


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

I’ve been thinking about buying my first Scott. Now having second thoughts...


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Fair enough to anyone who bases a decision on one thread on the internet but I'll chime in that in my own case I have 6 scott rods and the one time I had to send one in for warranty work was pretty much my fault.


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

I sent my Meridian 9wt in a couple of years back as one of the reel-seat nuts would not tighten. I FedEx'd the rod to them on my dime and Scott repaired/FedEx'd the rod back within a few weeks ... on their dime. This was the service I expected as outlined by the terms of the warranty. (Full disclosure, I talked to them before I sent the rod to them ... plus I own several Scott rods.)

I've had quite a few flyrods fail thru the years, most covered by warranty, some not. A high percentage of the time, upon inspection, the manufacturer can usually determine if the rod was the victim of a vehicle door closure, stepped-on in a boat, or chewed-up by mean Mr. Ceiling Fan. Although I've been surprised at repairs that the warranty covered that I was uncertain of ... but I'm certainly not complaining.

I know most buyers say they do, but BEFORE purchasing a (near) $1000 piece of fishing equipment READ & UNDERSTAND the warranty contract. This also includes the WARRANTY FORM if one is to be completed and on file to authenticate the purchased item.

Yes, we generally know within the language of the warranty the details of responsibility of the manufacturer, but there are also stipulations, depending on the manufacturer, that the buyer must meet, such as: registering the rod within 30 days of purchase, (ie: a surprise birthday/christmas/anniversary gift purchased 3 1/2 weeks before you open it and realize you _might_ only have a few days to get the warranty form in the mail); warranty work dependent on a sales receipt and/or purchased from an authorized dealer; original ownership/resold rods: ...

Also, one manufacturer states that "demo rods" are not covered under their warranty and another manufacturer issues a statement in their warranty, which is articulated in _italicized words_, that "rods purchased from third party sites such as eBay or Amazon are not covered by their warranty", (of course, some authorized dealers have eBay stores).

Most warranties are straight forward, but by all means if the language in ANY manufacturer's warranty, for ANY product, is nebulous or unclear, talk to them. I usually send an email that I keep on file along with the manufacturer's explanation/response.

Cheers


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Looking at the first post, and some others, Scott might be giving the guy the worst case scenario. When you tell someone three months and it takes 3 weeks, they are happy. That is definitely a defect, and the manufacturing would mostly likely take care of the customer. I used to work for major manufacturer of fishing tackle, and people constantly took advantage of the warranty process, which is why all these issues have developed. 95% of claims are user error, so it creates atmosphere where the customer service rep is used dealing some BS instead of an honest customer. "I broke my rod fighting a fish", it comes in you look at it, and it has tire tracks on it. 

@ZaneD, that rod that you bought could have been a factory second, not meant to be sold. So while it was a quality defect, it might not have been product that was ever supposed to be in public hands. Did you get it from a friend or off of ebay or something? It would not really be Scott's fault if someone else took advantage of you. 

I think we have gotten a little entitled in these warranties, if you stick rod into a fan, and expect a manufacturer to drop everything and help you out, then I feel like you are expecting too much. Its a different story when the ferrule doesn't fit properly.


----------



## o1pilot (Jul 18, 2020)

HDP said:


> I have a buddy with a year old 10 wt Scott Sector. He has used the rod a couple times and the top section seats well but always seems to slip off. We have tried various tricks to getting it to stick but no success. He needs a new tip and was told by Scott it would be a 3 month turn around time and he would be charged for the ”repair”. Seeing as how it is basically a new rod, and tarpon season is just starting, he was not happy. Seems like pretty weak support from Scott for a new top of the line fly rod.
> 
> I am relatively new to fly fishing but was wondering if this standard for warranty work now days? I chopped the tip off a NRX in a screen door a couple years ago and was back in business in 2 weeks for a modest price.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised to see the number of folks that were not satisfied with Scott's customer service. On the three occasions, I had to send rods for repair, their response was excellent. My total charge from Scott was $0.00 twice and $50.00 the last time which was my fault. This was several years ago and it sounds like things have changed.


----------



## Hat Trick (Oct 27, 2019)

I have never had a warranty experience with Scott, but I wanted to support a small US based company, so I hope any experience I might have in the future is good. I will keep my fingers crossed. I have lots of Orvis rods and over many years I have had multiple warranty experiences, all good. 

**So here is something incredible*
For the H3 rods if you break a section they will send you a replacement section without you having to mail in the broken section. It is not free but it is fast. They try to get the new section to you within 5 days. I broke the tip of an H3F and they immediately shipped the replacement when I called in. Got it 5 days later. Bingo, done.

I know rods are expensive, but how many other things do you buy, even at $900, that have warranties like rods do? If I bang up the fender of my $43,000 Chevy pick up they don't replace it any time during 25 years.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hat Trick said:


> I have never had a warranty experience with Scott, but I wanted to support a small US based company, so I hope any experience I might have in the future is good. I will keep my fingers crossed. I have lots of Orvis rods and over many years I have had multiple warranty experiences, all good.
> 
> **So here is something incredible*
> For the H3 rods if you break a section they will send you a replacement section without you having to mail in the broken section. It is not free but it is fast. They try to get the new section to you within 5 days. I broke the tip of an H3F and they immediately shipped the replacement when I called in. Got it 5 days later. Bingo, done.
> ...


People shouldn’t buy products just based on having a lifetime warranty.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll go out on a skinny limb with a big a$$ saw and say, the offing of your tip at the ferrule is not a rod defect at all. That is especially true if it is a NEW rod. This can and will happen on most new rods - at first. Continue using the rod, twisting the ferrules (SAME DIRECTION on-off) together as you pressure them into a set / firm position. That will generate (over time) micro scratches that act like threads for nuts-bolts. Eventually, you'll have trouble getting them APART, so a little neck or nose grease on the male ferrule will fix that. A NEW rod does not get "pre-threaded" ferrules (for lack of a better term) from the factory at all.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Greg Allison said:


> I don't know why companies just don't sell spare tips for what they cost plus a margin. It would direct to consumer so it would not be terribly expensive. 75% of the cost of fly rod is in the bottom two sections, tube, and sock.


Orvis does for the Helios line of rods. Broke the tip and paid a flat fee under warranty and they sent one in a few days.


----------



## Wyfly (Feb 1, 2019)

Orvis is also sending out sections on the new Recon series. I should also mention these are greatly improved over the original version which casted very well but had a tendency to break regularly. 

Now as this is a Scott thread, my only experience with them was on a broken tip of an F2 series fiberglass rod that was discontinued at the time of breakage which was like fall of 2018. I actually picked it up at a garage sale and then proceeded to break the rod a couple months later. So I had rather low expectations going in. They charged for a new tip section ($150) which I felt was beyond reasonable. Turn around time was about 2 months. With that being said, the customer service representative I spoke with, seemed pretty irritated when I initially called to find out how it all worked with my garage sale rod. A buddy of mine called on a different issue and was met with a similar response. So short of the customer service rep being a bit abrupt, the experience I had was very good.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Broke the tip off my 8wt Sector this weekend......actually, my 85lb giant schnauzer broke it after I released a really nice trout. I'm the registered owner and already have it boxed up. I'll update my experiences here. I'll add that I recently broke an Orvis H2 tip and received the repaired rod back within a few weeks.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Don’t get me started on Scott warranty service.... Well I guess you already did. They have disappointed me several times with the time it takes them to return a rod, lack of communication to even acknowledge receipt of the rod, and screwing up my address in their database such that they always send stuff to the wrong house despite my attempt to get them correct the data. Hardy on the other hand has provided outstanding service.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

It’s weird how inconsistent people’s experiences can be. I have a couple of Scott rods as a secondary owner and busted tips on both of them. They replaced the tips in a timely fashion for a reasonable fee. Of course this was pre covid. Hopefully the poor experiences of some are in the minority and related to all of the problems covid has caused and they will be back to pleasing most if not all of their customers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ryc72 said:


> It’s weird how inconsistent people’s experiences can be. I have a couple of Scott rods as a secondary owner and busted tips on both of them. They replaced the tips in a timely fashion for a reasonable fee. Of course this was pre covid. Hopefully the poor experiences of some are in the minority and related to all of the problems covid has caused and they will be back to pleasing most if not all of their customers.


Some people are dicks


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Some people are dicks


ha! thats most certainly true.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ryc72 said:


> ha! thats most certainly true.....


Some folks come at businesses sideways and wonder why they get shit on by customer service. I’ll do the same if someone acts like an entitled ass for no reason.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

My sole experience early last summer with Scott repair was positive. When I called, people were friendly and they didn't charge anything except the $50 and added a second tip section. It took longer than I wanted, but this was smack during Covid time. Looking to pick up another Scott and this thread almost had me moving to an H3. LOL.

Smackdaddy- you're killing me!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scrapiron said:


> My sole experience early last summer with Scott repair was positive. When I called, people were friendly and they didn't charge anything except the $50 and added a second tip section. It took longer than I wanted, but this was smack during Covid time. Looking to pick up another Scott and this thread almost had me moving to an H3. LOL.
> 
> Smackdaddy- you're killing me!


Just truth!


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

So after contacting Scott yesterday I got my Sector shipped out and included the 50$ check for return shipping. The woman I spoke to was very nice and she said if I get it back in 4-10 weeks that would be amazing, which both of us got a chuckle out of. Not irritated in the least, it is what it is. Of course I got on the phone and ordered another 8wt Sector that'll be here on Saturday from 239Flies, which I'll add was one of the best over the phone shopping experiences I've ever had. Think I was talking to the owner, Nick. When I get the rod back from Scott I'll post it.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

HDP said:


> I have a buddy with a year old 10 wt Scott Sector. He has used the rod a couple times and the top section seats well but always seems to slip off. We have tried various tricks to getting it to stick but no success. He needs a new tip and was told by Scott it would be a 3 month turn around time and he would be charged for the ”repair”. Seeing as how it is basically a new rod, and tarpon season is just starting, he was not happy. Seems like pretty weak support from Scott for a new top of the line fly rod.
> 
> I am relatively new to fly fishing but was wondering if this standard for warranty work now days? I chopped the tip off a NRX in a screen door a couple years ago and was back in business in 2 weeks for a modest price.
> 
> ...


Back to the original problem.... what has he tried on the ferrel? I use candle wax and it has pretty much eliminated any ferrels coming loose. Just wondering if there was a reasonable way to get your buddy through the season. I knew an old hillbilly in W. Virginia who would pluck a blade of grass and put his rod together with the grass blade in the ferrel....seemed to work every time.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I received my email today on my repair job for a broken section on my meridian 8wt which occurred on the forward cast. right at 4 weeks. Much better than the last repair to the same rod section in 2016 so pre covid and took 9 weeks. I am happy with the 4 weeks esp with Covid still in full swing in some parts of the country.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sabalo said:


> I received my email today on my repair job for a broken section on my meridian 8wt which occurred on the forward cast. right at 4 weeks. Much better than the last repair to the same rod section in 2016 so pre covid and took 9 weeks. I am happy with the 4 weeks esp with Covid still in full swing in some parts of the country.


Covid isn’t in full swing, dumbass disease is. Time to get back to normal but no one wants to let go. It’s taking it’s toll on everything.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The only fly rods I have ever returned for warranty are.....


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Seeing this whole post made me think I should probably send in my two broken Scott rods. So I packed them up and sent them in. A couple days later I broke the top off my NRX 8wt. So I'll be comparing repair times.............yippee.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Seeing this whole post made me think I should probably send in my two broken Scott rods. So I packed them up and sent them in. A couple days later I broke the top off my NRX 8wt. So I'll be comparing repair times.............yippee.


Are you trying to clear paths through the mangroves with them?


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you trying to clear paths through the mangroves with them?


Hah, not generally the intention. The two Scott rods were broken on fish actually. The NRX was broken while trying to unhook a fly from a piling.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Hah, not generally the intention. The two Scott rods were broken on fish actually. The NRX was broken while trying to unhook a fly from a piling.


It happens!


----------



## Flytyingfool (Apr 25, 2021)

Broke the tip of my meridian a few months back. Eventually, I sent it in and had the rod back in under a month. Given what was going on in the world, didn’t seem too long.


----------



## Jcflyfish (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve got nothing but good things to say about Scott rods and that includes their warranty department. I do consider them a small fly rod company and probably can’t compete with the big boys (Orvis, Loomis (shimano)) as far as speed of repair/replace goes, but I’m sure they get it back to you as fast as they can. They have for me at least. 

Jake


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If things aren’t going fast enough for some of you you can always go buy a chineeze mass production rod and get 3-4 more for backups.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Removed (good call @Smackdaddy53 )


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HelthInsXpert said:


> No matter how long it takes it's still going to be done before I get these friggin suppressors back from the ATF.


I wouldn’t discuss your oil filters online.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If things aren’t going fast enough for some of you you can always go buy a chineeze mass production rod and get 3-4 more for backups.


Don't forget the reel. Might as well have a true throwaway combo.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Welp, I got a notice that the rods are returning to me from Scott. Sent out on 4/14, due to be returned 5/14 (they told me 8/12 weeks in an email).
I won't tell you what I've been charged so far..................but I'm good with it!!!

Very happy!


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Just received confirmation email my sector will arrive back Wednesday. Took 2 months....not bad at all. No charge.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I just sent my 11wt S4S in for a non-warranty claim. It's a 2 piece, but they still said the new "tip" section was the same price. I am pissed at my $175 mistake ($25 for me to ship it there, $150 in warranty work and return shipping), but I think that's a very fair price for a new top half to my discontinued rod.

The lady I spoke to on the phone said I could keep my broken section since it wasn't a warranty repair, so I'm going to put a new tip top on it and keep it as a backup since I only snapped the last 6" or so, right at the first eyelet. If everything goes as promised, I think it's a very fair warranty/repair process, at least for my particular scenario.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I’ve had two experiences with them. Sending it myself was a several month and 75.00 ordeal. Sending it via the fly shop where I purchased it: back in less than a month at no charge.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Just to comment on what Jake said in an earlier post on how Scott can't compete with the big boys like Orvis and Loomis, apparently the latter is currently at 6-8 months wait time for a repair! Has anyone sent in a Loomis recently?


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

k-roc said:


> Just to comment on what Jake said in an earlier post on how Scott can't compete with the big boys like Orvis and Loomis, apparently the latter is currently at 6-8 months wait time for a repair! Has anyone sent in a Loomis recently?





k-roc said:


> Just to comment on what Jake said in an earlier post on how Scott can't compete with the big boys like Orvis and Loomis, apparently the latter is currently at 6-8 months wait time for a repair! Has anyone sent in a Loomis recently?


I sent in an NRX 11 wt for warranty on a stripping guide back in January. Got it back in 2.5 weeks. Of course this was an easy repair, but was pleased with turnaround time.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

k-roc said:


> Just to comment on what Jake said in an earlier post on how Scott can't compete with the big boys like Orvis and Loomis, apparently the latter is currently at 6-8 months wait time for a repair! Has anyone sent in a Loomis recently?


I sent in an Orvis H2 for a tip replacement back in January...they actually got it back to me in2 weeks. I'll also add that I've gone YEARS without a mishap or a broken rod until this year...3 tips broken.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Well this sucks. Just broke a rod yesterday. Sent it off today. We'll see how long this takes!


----------



## Clay Witt (Apr 1, 2019)

Chumplz said:


> Funny enough, I just sent in a rod as well and was amazed how bad the return time is. BUT, found out today Scott said my rod tube showed up empty, as if the rod was lost in transit by UPS. So fingers crossed the reimburse the $495 claim or I am shit out of luck. Maybe this is better tho and I get a new rod and not wait the 3 months. Likely going to look a different direction than Scott tho due to this. Good luck!


Scott found my Package empty as well, had insurance though so I was in luck and bought a NRX+


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

holy cow. someone along the way is stealing the busted rod out of the tubes and sending the tubes empty??? is this common? i hope you guys all have the serial numbers written down somewhere as who ever is stealing the rods must know whats in the tubes and will have to send in the rods themselves to get fixed.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

That's crazy that they're saying they got empty rod tubes. Tracking says my rod got there today. Better not be an empty tube!


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

I have had Scott rods for almost 30 years and never had an issue. Sent in my 7wt Sector on May 19th and got it back today June 22 with zero charged to replace the tip. I don't think any company in the past year should be judge on time of repair with the shortages of almost all products. I have an Echo rod that was told it would be months at best to be returned. 

I would never hesitate buying a Scott rod if you find that it cast better then other rods.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

How 


Flatoutfly said:


> I have had Scott rods for almost 30 years and never had an issue. Sent in my 7wt Sector on May 19th and got it back today June 22 with zero charged to replace the tip. I don't think any company in the past year should be judge on time of repair with the shortages of almost all products. I have an Echo rod that was told it would be months at best to be returned.
> 
> I would never hesitate buying a Scott rod if you find that it cast better then other rods.


How do I get the zero charge deal? The lady on the phone said $55 I think. I hope I don’t have to pay for my shipping and handling.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

brokeoff said:


> How
> 
> 
> How do I get the zero charge deal? The lady on the phone said $55 I think. I hope I don’t have to pay for my shipping and handling.


Don't Know. Maybe I might get charged but showed $0 on the return and haven't seen anything. But maybe because I still had the plastic on the cork handle when I sent it in. Broke do to my fault getting hung up on a windy day. Kinda sucked because I been meaning to call them to buy an additional tip before they shipped it back. This was a 7wt sector and has to be one of the sweetest casting rod I have ever used.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

brokeoff said:


> How
> 
> 
> How do I get the zero charge deal? The lady on the phone said $55 I think. I hope I don’t have to pay for my shipping and handling.


Unfortunately it states in the repair form to include a 50$ check for return shipping & handling. It's a reasonable expense especially if your the original owner and get a "free repair". The only work around I've heard of for the 50$ is if you can take it to the shop you bought it from. Even Orvis now charges 100$ for a repair. No longer matters if you're the original owner.

2021 Repair Form.pdf (scottflyrod.com)


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Kingfisher67 said:


> Unfortunately it states in the repair form to include a 50$ check for return shipping & handling. It's a reasonable expense especially if your the original owner and get a "free repair". The only work around I've heard of for the 50$ is if you can take it to the shop you bought it from. Even Orvis now charges 100$ for a repair. No longer matters if you're the original owner.
> 
> 2021 Repair Form.pdf (scottflyrod.com)


I definitely have no problem paying, unless other people aren’t.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

bryson said:


> I just sent my 11wt S4S in for a non-warranty claim. It's a 2 piece, but they still said the new "tip" section was the same price. I am pissed at my $175 mistake ($25 for me to ship it there, $150 in warranty work and return shipping), but I think that's a very fair price for a new top half to my discontinued rod.
> 
> The lady I spoke to on the phone said I could keep my broken section since it wasn't a warranty repair, so I'm going to put a new tip top on it and keep it as a backup since I only snapped the last 6" or so, right at the first eyelet. If everything goes as promised, I think it's a very fair warranty/repair process, at least for my particular scenario.


Follow up. I received my rod back in less than a month. Much more quickly than I expected, and all looks great. This was non-warranty work, but I'm very pleased.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Got an email yesterday from Scott and my rod is now on it's way home. 6/21 is when it got there. 6 weeks turnaround. I'm okay with that. They charged me the 50 bucks but that's it. I will say the email response was completely absent. I sent two and got nothing back. It would have been nice to be able to get an update but I could also have tried calling if I was that worried. So long as everything looks good when I get the rod back I'll be alright with this process.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Now ... what is the original cost on that rod? Seems like service does not match up front costs these days - pretty much across the board - on a lot of things we like to use? I wonder what G Loomis service is like?


----------



## Jcflyfish (Apr 5, 2021)

The original cost of most new high end rods is creeping up to the $1,000 mark. That $50 goes towards material cost, labor cost and return shipping cost for the repair. I doubt any of it is profit. $50 is a great deal as far as I’m concerned, especially when I know the rod was broken due to no fault of material. And I’m sure the great majority of rod breaks are do to improper use. Loomis wants to replace a broken rod with a new one at a cost between $125 and $275 depending on the model. It’s a faster program, but I don’t want a new rod. My rods have mojo and memories. I’d like the option of repairing my existing rod. 

Jake


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I think I paid around 500 for the 7 weight I'm getting back. That's clearance pricing after the rod was discontinued. Original msrp was 865 I believe. I am ok with 50 bucks to replace a section


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Double post


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

I lovey scott rods don't like how they only "honor" the warranty for first registration. And then you have to register it within a month or something. It's complete rubbish. If the rod has an issue it has an issue if it needs a repair it needs a repair. So basically if you buy it full price plus tax from a dealer your good but if you don't it costs extra $150 on top of the shipping. Haven't had a problem though myself heard only good things


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I just got my Merdian back from Scott, I could not get the two bottom sections to come apart and they sent me two brand new sections in a month.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Greg Allison said:


> I don't know why companies just don't sell spare tips for what they cost plus a margin. It would direct to consumer so it would not be terribly expensive. 75% of the cost of fly rod is in the bottom two sections, tube, and sock.


TFO does this. My son broke the tip on his LK Legacy 8wt, and I went on line to start the warranty claim. I noticed you could buy whole sections from the parts dept for $40 + shipping. Warranty is $20 plus shipping both ways, so probably $40-$50 bucks all in with round trip shipping. For $56 including shipping and tax (because I live in Texas I had to pay sales tax) I had the new tip on my front porch the next day.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Tx_Whipray said:


> TFO does this. My son broke the tip on his LK Legacy 8wt, and I went on line to start the warranty claim. I noticed you could buy whole sections from the parts dept for $40 + shipping. Warranty is $20 plus shipping both ways, so probably $40-$50 bucks all in with round trip shipping. For $56 including shipping and tax (because I live in Texas I had to pay sales tax) I had the new tip on my front porch the next day.


I was about to make this same comment. I’ve owned most of the high-end rod brands....and must say my TFOs cast just as well as others twice their price. I’m sold on their “web store” where you order the exact section you need. No looking for a mailing tube, packaging the rod and road-tripping to the UPS Store. No filling out a warranty claim, no emails......just click on the part, PayPal or credit card payment. A week later you’re fishing again. This is a game changer. TFO gets it.


----------

